# Rockland County NY 25 Driveways 1 Commercial



## Mc Plows (Jan 18, 2016)

In need of an individual who would like the opportunity to 
1. Be a driver with experience that would like to plow for me, 25 houses varying degrees of difficulty, my guy shoveling the walks, cleaning off the cars for our older clients, my truck and plow
2. Sub it all out. 
Pm me if interested in either option.
All homes are located in New City, West Nyack, Bardonia area.
Route takes 5 hours for a 2-5 inch storm including the 1 Commercial account


----------



## Jc escapes (Jan 4, 2019)

Interested . 973-987-5040 my cell.


----------



## Crezykesser (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm located in New City and can do it for you. 845-323-7789



Mc Plows said:


> In need of an individual who would like the opportunity to
> 1. Be a driver with experience that would like to plow for me, 25 houses varying degrees of difficulty, my guy shoveling the walks, cleaning off the cars for our older clients, my truck and plow
> 2. Sub it all out.
> Pm me if interested in either option.
> ...


----------



## Mc Plows (Jan 18, 2016)

Text me please (845) 721-6617
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Mc Plows (Jan 18, 2016)

Jc escapes said:


> Interested . 973-987-5040 my cell.


 Please Text me (845) 721--6617
Thanks


----------

